# Herf?



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

What is a herf? A cigar gathering?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

bama said:


> What is a herf? A cigar gathering?


Exactly....2 or more BOTLs getting together for the social part of the cigar experience.

Nothing like a Gorilla Herf, dem cats is da bestest!!

Check out the MoB Herf thread, and come see for yourself.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Exactly....2 or more BOTLs getting together for the social part of the cigar experience.


At the risk of showing even more ignorance...BOTL???


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Brother of the Leaf


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

There is tons to learn here. Read the sticky threads in each of the forums. Many of your questions will be answered.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

pnoon said:


> There is tons to learn here. Read the sticky threads in each of the forums. Many of your questions will be answered.


Will do.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a few threads I've have found helped me learn many of the terms used here:

Abbreviations

Acronyms

I'll send you the test when you're ready. 

Hope this is helpful!


----------

